# New to deer hunting



## johnkorn670 (Nov 25, 2007)

I have wanted to deer hunt for some time now and i dont know how to get started. I dont know if i should use a shotgun or a rifle and i dont know where to look for deer. Any tips???


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

check state regulations on what guns you can use.
Where do you live? Do you have Alfalfa, Corn,Beans and woods? Watch the edges of these fields, look for trails going to and from feeding areas.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

theres so much i could say as well as others.but one thing is to BE QUIET AND IF YOU HEAR SOMETHING MOVE SLOWLY TOWARD THAT DIRECTION.use cover scents if u prefer that.um..if you move to fast the deer will either hear you or will see you and get away.


----------

